# I want to say Thank You



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I Just wanted to say this is the best group of people. Everyone is always willing to help each other and the dogs. I am very proud to be part of this forum.
This weekend I will be getting the little female puppy to foster. SCMR and I are very thankful that Debbie(My Sugarbears) is so willing to drive to New Orleans to pick her up and then drive to Tallahassee to meet Debi(one of our directors) and then Debi will take her back to her house in Gainesville till we can meet on Saturday. When I get her on Saturday I will post pictures and we get to name her! 
The favor I have to ask you all is could you all think about fostering? All the rescues are crying out for fosters nationwide. We are all overwhelmed, and we all are seeing more and more owner turn ins. Also we are seeing less applications to adopt. Its going to get worse before it gets better. 
An example of how bad its getting is a lady down in Miami that short term fosters dogs coming out of Miami-Dade Animal shelter (she quarantines them) asked why no one had contacted her to foster. 3 or 4 rescues answered her said we can't get any more dogs out because we have no foster homes to put them in  
So please rayer: rayer: think about fostering, its very rewarding.
I know with SCMR you just can't have children under 10 and all your dogs must be altered.
So go to a rescues website and fill out a foster application or adoption application! :ThankYou: Cindy


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I know, Cindy. This is an ongoing problem. Just know, I'm here for you, and SCMR, in So Cal.

Bless these little souls. I know we have help, but no where for them to go.  

We rescues need to get transports together. We will often have a foster, yet so far away,
and need to get them there, asap. I pray we all join together, to help these little ones.

As you've stated, one of our biggest problems is foster homes. Also the transport to the foster home,
which is, these days, so far away. We need to utilize every person we can. 

Let's all join hands, here. I, for one, don't care about "which" rescue. I care about the dogs.

Let me know, if I can be of any help. I'm in So Cal, but will do what I can, with myself, and my resources.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 29 2009, 08:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798652


> I know, Cindy. This is an ongoing problem. Just know, I'm here for you, and SCMR, in So Cal.
> 
> Bless these little souls. I know we have help, but no where for them to go.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Deb Like you said it doesn't matter what rescue, we just need to help the dogs. All rescues need help-from lab rescues to yorkie rescues


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Cindy, I have sent out this same plea a number of times on all the Maltese lists I am on and asking everyone to ask their friends to ask their friends, if anyone can help. 
Last week after getting the two old gals out of Lancaster, Ca. Animal control, they told me that they had 30 dogs waiting in the outside holding pens when they came in that morning..all owner turn ins. They also said a couple of other A.C.'s in L.A. county had over 40 dogs waiting for them. So they are not holding dogs at all, no matter how old or how pure bred they are. They have no room and our foster homes are stuffed full too. Sad days ahead ,I think you are correct. So no matter what rescue you want to support, we would all be greatful and so will our sweet pups.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

I would love to foster..........But the one and only experience I had trying to foster was for the SPCA.
When they wanted My SS# to do a back round check........ needless to say I backed out. I am a very private and protective person. I felt this was uncalled for......funny how the adopters don't have to go through a back round check but the fosters do!

If anyone could direct me to a organization that does not require such personal and private intrusion Then I would be happy to lend a hand.

Thanks,
Nancy


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so out of the way here but if I can ever be of help with transporting or short term fostering I would be more that happy to help. I'm in Ohio right across the river from Huntington, W.Va. I donate what I can when I can but I really would love to help in other ways too. If anyone in this area is ever needed please just let me know.


----------



## kayteuk (Nov 22, 2008)

I will definitly be fostering next year when I arrive in the USA.  Good news is I will be just outside Miama in Port St Lucie. Wish I could do something sooner but my visa is very slow in processing.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Jun 29 2009, 11:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798757


> I'm so out of the way here but if I can ever be of help with transporting or short term fostering I would be more that happy to help. I'm in Ohio right across the river from Huntington, W.Va. I donate what I can when I can but I really would love to help in other ways too. If anyone in this area is ever needed please just let me know.[/B]


Just go to the rescues website and fill out a foster application and put in comments just what said here. All the rescues will be grateful for any help they can get.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

QUOTE (Thefab5 @ Jun 29 2009, 11:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798754


> I would love to foster..........But the one and only experience I had trying to foster was for the SPCA.
> When they wanted My SS# to do a back round check........ needless to say I backed out. I am a very private and protective person. I felt this was uncalled for......funny how the adopters don't have to go through a back round check but the fosters do!
> 
> If anyone could direct me to a organization that does not require such personal and private intrusion Then I would be happy to lend a hand.
> ...


Here is a link to our foster application I don't think its that personal see what you think http://www.scmradoption.com/foster_application.htm


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

QUOTE (Kayteuk @ Jun 30 2009, 05:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798807


> I will definitly be fostering next year when I arrive in the USA.  Good news is I will be just outside Miama in Port St Lucie. Wish I could do something sooner but my visa is very slow in processing.[/B]


Let me know when you get here you will only be an hour from me B)


----------

